
Show HN: A standalone C++ TMP parser generator (inspired by spirit::qi) - fchabot
https://github.com/FrancoisChabot/abulafia
======
fchabot
Author here: I know this being written in C++17 is going to turn a lot of
people away, but it was a very interesting exercise. I'm still debating wether
or not I should go through the pain of porting this to C++14, as I estimate it
would roughly double the size of the library.

